# Bear Questions...



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I did not fill my Idaho bear tag this spring and the season is closed until August 30th and stays open until October 31st. I have a few questions about bears and habits. 

1. How are their hides in early September? 

2. What are their habits in the fall as compared to the spring? 

3. Are there any recommended methods for hunting them in the fall?


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'd be interested to know the answers as well.... My brother and stepdad were wanting to head after bears again in the fall in WY. My buddy's uncle saw quite a few bears on his WY deer hunt last fall, so maybe they stay out a bit getting loaded up before hibernation. I'm still a bear noob though!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

It has been my experience that fall bear hides are generally better. Spring bear are still trying to shed their winter coats so are more apt to be rubbed. Fall/winter coats grow over and cover their summer coats. I would caution however, that bear are individuals, so a bear fond of butt or belly scratches are going to be rubbed regardless of the time of year.

As far as where to find them in the fall, bear are simple creatures with one thing on their mind, FOOD. Find their food source and you'll find the bear. Food sources are going to vary from area to area and possibly week to week throughout the fall. Early fall hunts are still generally berry time for bear. Huckleberries, chokecherries, and elder berries are prime bear attractants. In most of Utah (not so much in Idaho or Wyoming), oak brush acorns are maturing and become a primary food source.

Pine nuts are also a favorite of bear once the berry crops start to dry up. Digging up squirrel caches or picking them off the ground is a good source of late season protein. Feasting on hunter's gut piles will also bring the bear.

Fall bear are less likely to be out in the open than spring bear, so spot and stalk hunting may be tougher, but it is still do-able. Baiting also seems to be less effective in the fall but can still work. Personally, I love running my dogs so I'm not as affected by the changing seasons.


----------

